# show us a pic of your girlfriend



## ieatemfordinner (Aug 1, 2005)

i'm bored so i made this topic. let's see a pic of your girlfriend.

here's mine . <3


----------



## shutter13 (Jun 23, 2004)

uh oh........ not this thread again!!!


----------



## hrdbyte (Feb 2, 2005)

HERE SHE IS.......


----------



## eL ChiNo LoCo (Apr 16, 2004)

Holy f*cking sh*t...................................

I envy you ieatem......!!!!!!


----------



## MLK (Jun 30, 2005)

got any body shots, ieatem?


----------



## Khjhb (May 31, 2005)

Here is my baby...
View attachment 73189


----------



## Pyri (May 26, 2005)

Please no this thread anymore....


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

this is the hottie that i pork every night


----------



## tweekie (Nov 3, 2004)

she EATS pork every night u mean!


----------



## Guest (Aug 17, 2005)

EVERYDAY MATE!

--Dan


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Ieatem


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

The lovely Miss Jen


----------



## redbellyjx © (Jan 26, 2004)

heres me and my sarah at my 21st birthday. thats my neice brianna in the pic too.
im an ugly bastard. huh


----------



## Avatar~God (Oct 21, 2004)

^^^^

Whers the beer? I see what looks to be an ice tea but no beer? 21rst is suppost to be the best b-day of your life. Bar hoppin.


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

Ok, here she is.










oh sh*t....


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

94NDTA said:


> Ok, here she is.
> 
> oh sh*t....
> [snapback]1159131[/snapback]​


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

Here you go..


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

:laugh:


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

94NDTA said:


> Ok, here she is.
> 
> oh sh*t....
> [snapback]1159131[/snapback]​










classic!


----------



## Guest (Aug 17, 2005)

That was good.

--Dan


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)




----------



## timmy (Mar 29, 2004)

redbellyjx said:


> heres me and my sarah at my 21st birthday. thats my neice brianna in the pic too.
> im an ugly bastard. huh
> [snapback]1159117[/snapback]​


So cute........


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

MR HARLEY said:


> The lovely Miss Jen
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Smoking a Cohiba ?????


----------



## shutter13 (Jun 23, 2004)

theres my baby............ hey wtf, either you guys are lying, or shes gotta twin!!!


----------



## Slim (Jan 9, 2005)

DannyBoy17 said:


> EVERYDAY MATE!
> 
> --Dan
> [snapback]1159108[/snapback]​


Hey me too. how long you been seeing her?


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

jerry_plakyda said:


> MR HARLEY said:
> 
> 
> > The lovely Miss Jen
> ...


You know it


----------



## malicious1 (Jul 4, 2005)

View attachment 73202


View attachment 73224


View attachment 73225


----------



## Guest (Aug 17, 2005)

ieatemfordinner said:


> i'm bored so i made this topic. let's see a pic of your girlfriend.
> here's mine . <3
> 
> 
> ...


Is this Badnoy or OfaRevolution?

Anyway, here's a pic of mine. She may not be much to look at, -but she always has plenty of beer on hand!


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

shutter13 said:


> theres my baby............ hey wtf, either you guys are lying, or shes gotta twin!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Or she gets around...

Where's my penacilan?


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

redbellyjx- that's f*cked up. my gfs name is sarah...and im 21...lol. if your name is Dave as well, then this sh*t is crazy,lol


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

ieatemfordinner said:


> i'm bored so i made this topic. let's see a pic of your girlfriend.
> 
> here's mine . <3
> 
> ...


hi babnboy.


----------



## TormenT (Apr 1, 2004)

Xenon said:


> ieatemfordinner said:
> 
> 
> > i'm bored so i made this topic. let's see a pic of your girlfriend.
> ...


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

I thought she looked familiar.

I mean....aside from me boinkng her.


----------



## adultswim (Oct 21, 2004)

malicious1 said:


> View attachment 73202
> 
> 
> dana ^
> [snapback]1159212[/snapback]​


Verry nice!


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

MR HARLEY said:


> The lovely Miss Jen
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I thought she was a CO worker?



Avatar~God said:


> Whers the beer? I see what looks to be an ice tea but no beer? 21rst is suppost to be the best b-day of your life. Bar hoppin.
> [snapback]1159121[/snapback]​










I would NEVER go to a Party/Wedding without beer.I wouldnt Drink Tea in Public either. It should be beer...especially on the 21st BDAY!!!

Heres Misses Gordeez














I Boink this slut EVERY night.


----------



## malicious1 (Jul 4, 2005)

adultswim said:


> malicious1 said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 73202
> ...


thanks, she makes me happy


----------



## adultswim (Oct 21, 2004)

This is the girl that shows me her O face every night....... In my dreams.


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

If she is a Co worker of Mine what is she doing smoking in 
My dads house ? 









Mr Brujo that was the Philipino Recepsionist remember ?


----------



## Blitz023 (Feb 19, 2004)

Karine


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

Xenon said:


> ieatemfordinner said:
> 
> 
> > i'm bored so i made this topic. let's see a pic of your girlfriend.
> ...


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

whose babnboy


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

K fizzly said:


> whose babnboy
> [snapback]1159485[/snapback]​


A guy who used to always post strictly asian porn, and say he was boinking them. Then claim he didnt know it was against the rules. (Mind you he was told mulitple times on several different occasions.)


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

Gordeez said:


> MR HARLEY said:
> 
> 
> > The lovely Miss Jen
> ...


nah, that's his gf. seen her in person, the pic dont do her justice


----------



## StuartDanger (Aug 7, 2003)

kinda on/off gf


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

MR HARLEY said:


> If she is a Co worker of Mine what is she doing smoking in
> My dads house ?
> 
> 
> ...


Ohhhh yeeaaaa...foregot about the Philipino thing. Its cuase this chick has something in the Eyes man. There Hypnotizing...Like a Beautiful bottle of Jack :laugh:



hyphen said:


> Gordeez said:
> 
> 
> > MR HARLEY said:
> ...


Someday man...Someday...When I go and party with West Coast Party Animals.
I'll be the fat Guy with the Bottle of Jack...A Real Mans Drink :rasp:


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

Gordeez said:


> MR HARLEY said:
> 
> 
> > If she is a Co worker of Mine what is she doing smoking in
> ...


You better hurry up , Havasu and All the homies , Hyphen , Cha, Bubba , MOP , Yonam and some others are waitiing to party with ya








Might even get some hunnies for Sir Brujo









Thanks Hyphen


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)




----------

